# Freesync Monitor mit NVIDIA Grafikkarte?



## dercoole127 (9. August 2016)

Hey, ich wollte mir den AOC g2460vq6 kaufen. Jetzt meine Frage lohnt er sich auch wenn ich Freesync nicht nutzen kann? Oder wird das eher zum Problem? Falls ihr mir einen anderen Monitor empfehlen wollt ich hätte gerne einen mit 24 Zoll und Displayportanschluss, wobei dieser hier direkt ein Kabel mitliefert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. August 2016)

FS wird halt (noch)nicht genutzt. Was sind deine Anforderungen an den TFT, zwecks möglicher Alternativen?


----------



## dercoole127 (10. August 2016)

also kann ich ihn problemlos nutzen so wie jeden anderen monitor auch?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2016)

Ja, nur FS funktioniert nicht (Bis Propidia von G-Sync ablässt und FS unterstützt)


----------



## dercoole127 (10. August 2016)

ok, danke für die antwort dann kann ich ihn ja problemlos kaufen. was meinst du mit probidia von gsync ablässt?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2016)

Nvidia unterstützt nur ihr propitäres G-Sync, welches wie FS arbeitet, allerdings durch ein Zusatzmodul andere Grafikkartenhersteller aussperrt


----------



## dercoole127 (10. August 2016)

ich habe im.momemt eine kfa 2 gtx 950 funktioniert das mit ihr oder kommt das erst in der zukunft?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. August 2016)

Solange Nvidia FS nicht unterstützt, nicht. Bedank dich bei Huang


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2016)

Nur das Nvidia nie Freesync unterstützen, wenn dann VESA Adaptive Sync.
Aber auch das wird so schnell nicht passieren, warum auch.


----------



## dercoole127 (15. August 2016)

also habe ich auch ohne freesync 75 herz?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Ja. Du kannst den TFT benutzen, wie jeden anderen auch, nur das Feature der GPU gesteuerten Bildausgabe kannst du nicht nutzen.


----------

